

Let’s Make Bitcoin the Biggest Humanitarian Tool the World Has Ever Seen - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/28/lets-make-bitcoin-the-biggest-humanitarian-tool-the-world-has-ever-seen/

======
davidgerard
This article is terrible. It tries to claim credit for TentEd's work for
Bitcoin ... but if you look at the linked article about TentEd there's not a
word on Bitcoin, and if you look at TentEd's donate page, you'll see they ...
just signed up with BitPay to change bitcoins to dollars immediately. That's
it. That's the entire relation between Bitcoin and TentEd.

